Ask HN: Why aren't there more custom Slack clients? - cvs268
======
llampx
I use Ripcord. They've been adding more and more features recently and it's
pretty close to a daily driver at this point. If they fixed Ctrl-K to search
all available channels and DMs I would never need to fire up regular Slack.

www.cancel.fm

